
Close contact detection and alerts at the mobile OS level - davelondon
https://twitter.com/dbrophy/status/1241434641250299905
======
bitKong
Thanks for the detailed analysis, SG govt made something similar

------
RzzzB
Brilliant idea.....

------
RzzzB
Brilliant idea...

